# igf.. what you think?



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

well just got some igf... its got purple top.... im wondering is it good to go... got from a supplier i never used befor.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

anyone....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

No way of knowing mate....

As ive said plenty of times before, the manufatcturers of these generic peptides will put any coloured lid on any product, so you need to trust your source...

Only one way to find out now...


----------



## turbo21 (Sep 3, 2010)

can i ask what doseages your planning to run bro as i just waiting for mine to turn up i read 40mcg a day ????

cheers

turbo


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> No way of knowing mate....
> 
> As ive said plenty of times before, the manufatcturers of these generic peptides will put any coloured lid on any product, so you need to trust your source...
> 
> Only one way to find out now...


guess ur right... time to load up :tongue:


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

turbo21 said:


> can i ask what doseages your planning to run bro as i just waiting for mine to turn up i read 40mcg a day ????
> 
> cheers
> 
> turbo


i ran 50mcg befor on days after training... this time im running 100mcg


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You buy enough of them they'll put whatever colour lids you like on them


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A friend of mine who works in science said that this is one of the most dangerous BB meds available and that it really could cause future issues


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

Hasnt IGF use supposedly got a link to an increased risk of getting cancer ???


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DGS said:


> Hasnt IGF use supposedly got a link to an increased risk of getting cancer ???


From research ive seen and advice from people i wouldn't touch it with a barge pole... I cant remember the exact mechanism behind it what can cause future issues but when i read it, it didn't sound too good


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I havn't seen that type before, is it the IGF13lr, thats what I have igtropin, I liked it the last time I did it, Can someone give me the link on this and a corolation to cancer? why should polypeptide bonds cause cancer, can someone give me a source of this information, I am not saying it doesn't exsist, I would just like to read it.....


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> A friend of mine who works in science said that this is one of the most dangerous BB meds available and that it really could cause future issues


Mostly dose relevant ...

Most things if done to excess are harmful.

Maybe your friend could comment further and post some links up?


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a109h.htm


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

Bump for Mick and Freddee


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

DGS said:


> http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a109h.htm


 thats no good to no1 mate its just a statement


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

oh right thought it might be of some use guess not, im sure there will be some more reliable data out there, ill have a look later tonight.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have looked alot and am yet to find any direct studies showing factual evidence on doses we would take.

its the same with growth alot of people saying this and that yet fact is people have been using for over 20/30 years and we dont have loadsa bodybuilders etc with growths/cancer left right and center.

also take into accound GH is prescribed as anti aging in america etc im sure and available from clinics. Lots of stars like silvester stalone etc use


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Come on Raptor mate, do you have any idea the damage you caused with the doses of dnp you were running and the free radicals involved...

Everything in this game is a risk...

Any time you put gh, gh peps etc in your body a large part of this is converted to igf... Holy sh1t, I'm using gh pepes, synth gh & igf concurrently right now, better book my appointment with the doc just now :lol:

sorry if the above seems flippant but you should understand the risks your taking before you use anything, no one but yourself to blame if you don't as there is to s of research info available


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Why should it effect body builders, they make boats no!, i have just read another statement saying it can be used to thwart the onset of cancer, but I will take the point in mind, it also said it was iGF1 produced by the body, so there are people out there that are naturally going to be more susceptable to the cancers this can cause?

I lost my partner at 35 with a brain tumor, she didn't smoke or drink heavy, I lost two sisters one 44 one 45, they both were heavy smokers, i'll take my chances.....


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Come on Raptor mate, do you have any idea the damage you caused with the doses of dnp you were running and the free radicals involved...
> 
> Everything in this game is a risk...
> 
> ...


Nah nee point bud...

I'll speak with the funeral director.. btw leave me your gear in your will :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Come on Raptor mate, do you have any idea the damage you caused with the doses of dnp you were running and the free radicals involved...
> 
> Everything in this game is a risk...
> 
> ...


Yeah the cycle of DNP leaves a worry in the back of my mind, as there is also 'theorys' about damage to DNA but its not certain the only thing thats certain about it is the free radicals which clear after a bit...

Its a mine field for all of us i suppose and ive tried pretty much everything myself


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Nah nee point bud...
> 
> I'll speak with the funeral director.. btw leave me your gear in your will :thumb:


No chance, if I ever think I'm going then I'm gona hit a course that makes JW look natty n get intravenous kfc.... My dying wish is gona be for Weeman, RS, Rab & Jef to carry my 25stone corpse to my grave, that'll teach the cvnts for their fat jokes :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I assume the increased risk of cancer malarky from IGF-1 comes from the fact it is used in labs to accelerate cancer growths, to get quicker results research etc.

It is a growth factor; it makes things grow - who'd have known :lol:

So if you have cancer, chances are it will accelerate it (at least in theory) but I have yet to read anything unbiased or conclusive about it actually CAUSING cancer.

Remember, IGF and all its variants, occur naturally in the body at various stages...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

StephenC said:


> No chance, if I ever think I'm going then I'm gona hit a course that makes JW look natty n get intravenous kfc.... My dying wish is gona be for Weeman, RS, Rab & Jef to carry my 25stone corpse to my grave, that'll teach the cvnts for their fat jokes :lol:


We'd be like vultures, swooping on your stash, and leaving your carcass wherever it falls  

Actually

thats not true, I'd boil you down in a big massive pot, filter you, refine you, and then inject you to get all that goodness


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Either there is a LOT of IGF in those vials or they are REALLLY small - thats not 1000mcg as I know it... a little suspect... unless its MGF?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> Either there is a LOT of IGF in those vials or they are REALLLY small - thats not 1000mcg as I know it... a little suspect... unless its MGF?


Look like 1000mcg in 10 vials

So 100mcg per vial


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

rs007 said:


> We'd be like vultures, swooping on your stash, and leaving your carcass wherever it falls
> 
> Actually
> 
> thats not true, I'd boil you down in a big massive pot, filter you, refine you, and then inject you to get all that goodness


Should be enough left over for a decent pot of lentil soup too:lol:


----------



## turbo21 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd find it hard to believe that it's cancerous, I'm no doctor but common sense surly must prevail here, most things used in moderation are fine obviously with the exception it's when the abuse comes into play I'd say is when more the harm then good is done I have just brought this med and am planning a course


----------

